# كليمو المبدع



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

ارجو عدم نقلة من الشبابيات 

كنموذج لشاب مبدع فعلا 


تصميمات كليمو مبهرة 

وبها شغل رائع 

عالى التقنية والجودة فعلا 

ولا يضاهيها بالروعة الاقصائدة الرومانسية الحالمة 

اللى بينزلها كل سنتين مرة غلطة يعنى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اليكم ابداعات كليمو


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2010)

بما اني بموت في التصميمات وخاصة المسيحية

بجد بجد تصميماتك جميلة يا كليمو بجد 

ميرسي يا اسما انك نبهتيني على تصميمات كليمو انا مكنتش اعرف انة مصمم رائع بجد كدا

وننتظر اكتر من الابداعات يا كليمو ​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ايمي على الموضوع *

*كليمو فعلا فنان مبدع وحساس *

*وانا كمان بحب اسلوبو في تصميم الصور بشكل كبير *

*حتى كنت هطلب منو توقيع بس خجلت هههههههههههههه*

*يللا بلكي لما يشوف الكلام يعرض هو من حالو هههههههههههههههه*


*وهو وعدنا بعد فترة لما يخلص مشاغلو هينزل برامج ويعمل دورة تصميمات *

*منشان نتعلم منو اسلوب ابداعو  في الصور*


*مره تانيه شكرا حبيبتي على لفتتك الحلوة *

*وتحيه خاصه للاخ الغالية كليمو على ابداعو الرائع*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بما اني بموت في التصميمات وخاصة المسيحية​
> 
> بجد بجد تصميماتك جميلة يا كليمو بجد ​
> ميرسي يا اسما انك نبهتيني على تصميمات كليمو انا مكنتش اعرف انة مصمم رائع بجد كدا​
> ...


 






مفتقدينك جدا جدا يا ارق فراشة 

الابداع كلة هنا 


فراشة مسيحية دى حكاية 
الواحد يتكلم فيها عن اية ولا اية 
رقتها 
ولا حنانها 
ولا لطفها وشفتاها اللى بتنقط شهد وعسل بلا ولا غلطة 


(مش زى ناااااااااااس ههههههههههههههههه)


ولا العسل كلة ميكو علامة الجودة والرعة والتميز والشقاوة كلها 

ربنا يوفق ليكى الوقت وترجعى بقى وحشتينا كلنا يا احلى فراشة


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا ايمي على الموضوع *​
> 
> *كليمو فعلا فنان مبدع وحساس *​
> *وانا كمان بحب اسلوبو في تصميم الصور بشكل كبير *​
> ...


 








الحلاوة كلها والرقة عند غاليتى السورية الرائعة بسم الصليب 

ذات التصميمات الفنية الجميلة المملوءة رقة 


شكرا لمرورك وتابعى معى غاليتى


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*استاذ كليم مبدع في كل حاجه

تصميماته الجميله اللي بتكون منوره بروفايلي

او ردوده الرائعه ومتابعته الجميله

شكرا ايمي علي اللافته الجميله دي​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *استاذ كليم مبدع في كل حاجه​*
> 
> *تصميماته الجميله اللي بتكون منوره بروفايلي*​
> *او ردوده الرائعه ومتابعته الجميله*​
> ...


 









شكرا لكليمو مبدع تلك الروائع 

انا بجمعهم من روعتهم 

مرورك نور الموضوع مايكل  شكرا لمجاملتك الرقيقة


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بما اني بموت في التصميمات وخاصة المسيحية
> 
> بجد بجد تصميماتك جميلة يا كليمو بجد
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا ايمي على الموضوع *
> 
> *كليمو فعلا فنان مبدع وحساس *
> 
> ...




الله يخليكي يا بسم الصليب

جزيل الشكر لكلامك الاروع

بالنسبة للتوقيع انا كل يوم 

بنزل كتير تصاميم بالبروفيلات

وبالمواضيع برد فيها جمعي بفكرك

شو المطلوب وقولي وما تخافي  اي شي بينعمل

مسخر عشر برامج لخدمة التصاميم..


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2010)

*اسمحيلي استغل الفرصه 
لاننا فعلا عندنا شويه مبدعين تحفه بجد
كليمو طبعا كل يوم بتصميم مميز عن اليوم اللي قبله
وبسم الصليب بجد بسم الصليب عليها هي كمان
وعياد واكيد طبعا فراشتي الغاليه 
اللي من زمان كانت تمتعنا بداعتها وتصاميمها* ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

بالطبع يا ميروو

اول خطوة بالفوتو شوب 

اخدته من فراشتنا المبدعة

واسميشال عارفة انا قايل بالمواضيع

قبل وهي قرأته..


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2010)

_*هههههههههههه*_
_*طيب ما تدينى  كام درس وتكسب فينا ثواب*_
_*هههههههه*_
_*بجد شكرا ايمى  لانيك  لفتينى لحد جميل  زى كليمو *_
_*هو اينعم بيهجرنا بس مش مهم *_
_*ربنا معاه  ويقويه*_​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *استاذ كليم مبدع في كل حاجه
> 
> تصميماته الجميله اللي بتكون منوره بروفايلي
> 
> ...




الله يخليكي اخي العزيز 

انت اخ من زمان 

وكويس انك رجعتلنا 

بالحقيقة  انتَ

لولب داخل المنتدى

جزيل الشر لكلماتك الجميلة..


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههه*_
> _*طيب ما تدينى  كام درس وتكسب فينا ثواب*_
> _*هههههههه*_
> _*بجد شكرا ايمى  لانيك  لفتينى لحد جميل  زى كليمو *_
> ...




لا مش هزار يا جون

في دروس للفوتو شوب بالبرامج يوتيوب منزلهم والفوتو شوب موجد كمان كبرنامج

مشكور اخي العزيز

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> لا مش هزار يا جون
> 
> في دروس للفوتو شوب بالبرامج يوتيوب منزلهم والفوتو شوب موجد كمان كبرنامج
> 
> ...


_*اوع تكون فهمتنى غلط يا كليموووووو*_
_*انا حاولت بس مفهمتش  حاجة ودا الفرق اللى بينى وبينك مرسى كليمو على ردك واوعى  تكون زعلت*_​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لا يا جون انا بقلك  انه الدروس 

موجودة بالبرامج انت مقلتش  حاجة تزعل

بالعكس ردي كان شكر الك   وزيادة قلتلك 

على الفيديو..لانه كتير سألوني عنها

الدروس لانها كفيديو سهل انك تتعلم صوت وصورة..


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## جيلان (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو عندى جملة دايماً اقولهاله وهو حافظها : ( انت فى ايه مش بتعرف تعمله ) هههههههههههههه
رسم تلاقى تصميمات تلاقى كتابات تلاقى مواضيع وردود ورياضة ودراسة وشغل ونت ااموت واعرف بيجيب الوقت منين ههههههههههه

بجد ماى زومل انسان اكتر من راائع فى كل حاجة


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> كليمو عندى جملة دايماً اقولهاله وهو حافظها : ( انت فى ايه مش بتعرف تعمله ) هههههههههههههه
> رسم تلاقى تصميمات تلاقى كتابات تلاقى مواضيع وردود ورياضة ودراسة وشغل ونت ااموت واعرف بيجيب الوقت منين ههههههههههه
> 
> بجد ماى زومل انسان اكتر من راائع فى كل حاجة





طيب شوفيلي رصيدك كام

هههههههههههههههههههه

عشان مشاركة تستحق

ال... وانا ها شوف عندي كم..


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> كليمو عندى جملة دايماً اقولهاله وهو حافظها : ( انت فى ايه مش بتعرف تعمله ) هههههههههههههه
> رسم تلاقى تصميمات تلاقى كتابات تلاقى مواضيع وردود ورياضة ودراسة وشغل ونت ااموت واعرف بيجيب الوقت منين ههههههههههه
> 
> بجد ماى زومل انسان اكتر من راائع فى كل حاجة




نورررررررررررر
التالت يا زميلة


----------



## جيلان (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> نورررررررررررر
> التالت يا زميلة


 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااو بقيت 1004 هووووووووووووو هههههههههههههههههه
الف شكر يا زوميل
هو انا جيت اديك قالى مينفعش بس حتى لو اديتك بيبقى صغير .ز كدى ليك عندى مية تقييم والحساب يجمع ههههههههههههههه 30:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يونيو 2010)

جميل ورائع


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2010)

انا مش هتكلم كتير صعب حد يوصف شاعر مرهف حساس 
بس لما برد على كليمو فى موضوع بستنى رده اقراه كلامة بتعلم منه الشعر


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

اللة اللة على الجمال والابداع 

روعة فائقة الحسن فعلا 

تصميمات لم اراها من قبل 

بس رجاء 

تضع كل تصميماتك هنا 

تعرف علشان انزلهم كليمو كنت بادخل بروفيلك 


اجيب من اشتراكات كليمو الصور 

لكن كدة احلى واجمل 

كان نفسى 

بكل مشاركة صورة واحدة بس 


علشان مش تتضغى صورة بجمالها على اخرى 


طبعا براحتك دة مجرد راى يا مبدع 


ياريت تنزل تصميماتك بعد ما تهادى بيها احبائك هنا 

لنستمتع جميعا بفنك الراقى يا ملك الرومانس 

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

كمان تصميماتك لتوقيعات الاعضاء 

ممكن اشاور انها تصميم كليمو من غير ما اعرف 

يا ريت تضعها هنا حقيقى استمتع بفنك الراقى مع 3 مليون يتابعوا 

متااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

حاضر يا اسميشال سيتم التنفيذ بالطريقة اللي طلبتيها..

لسا فيه كتير مش تتصوري كم فتحتِ باب واسع لن ينتهي لانه كل 

شوية بعمل كم تصميم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااو بقيت 1004 هووووووووووووو هههههههههههههههههه
> الف شكر يا زوميل
> هو انا جيت اديك قالى مينفعش بس حتى لو اديتك بيبقى صغير .ز كدى ليك عندى مية تقييم والحساب يجمع ههههههههههههههه 30:




ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا عارف بتتحايلي عليا
هههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر اكيد


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> انا مش هتكلم كتير صعب حد يوصف شاعر مرهف حساس
> بس لما برد على كليمو فى موضوع بستنى رده اقراه كلامة بتعلم منه الشعر



ابسوتي العزيزة..

ها علق هنا بمت انه الموضوع للتصميمات 

بتصميم متواضع رديت عليكِ بيه بكتابات..




​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> حاضر يا اسميشال سيتم التنفيذ بالطريقة اللي طلبتيها..
> 
> لسا فيه كتير مش تتصوري كم فتحتِ باب واسع لن ينتهي لانه كل
> 
> ...


 

:download:


ايوة تمام كدة 

كل تصميم بمشاركة 


علشان كل تصميم ياخد حقة 

ولا يطغى تصميم على اخر 


مبدع فعلا كليمو 

واكيد عارف انى لا اجامل احد 


ومتاااااااااااااااااااابعة عقبال ما يوصلوا مليون تصميم


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

اااااااااااااية بالابداع والروعة 

و


متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ايوة تمام كدة
> ...





عارف سيف قاطع
ههههههههههههه

مش بتجاملي ابداً


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2010)

فعلا تصميمات كليمو كلها بتعجبنى اوى اوى 

لدرجه انى سألته مره اعملها ازاى 

وبصراحه مفيش مره اطلب منه اى حاجه الا ويكون سربع الاستجابه 

بعنى انسان خدوم كمان 

شكرااااااااااااااا حبيبتى على مواضيعك 

اللى دايما مميزه 
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> فعلا تصميمات كليمو كلها بتعجبنى اوى اوى
> 
> لدرجه انى سألته مره اعملها ازاى
> 
> ...




جزيل الشكر الك يا كاندي

بعض مما عندكم..

بالحقيقة حضرتك تستاهلي كل خير

وحنونة على الجميع بشهادة الاكثرية هنا..

الرب يسوع يباركك ويخليكِ مع جميع 

افراد اسرتكِ ومحبيك..


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

*تابعععععععععععععععععععععع
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يونيو 2010)

*لفتة رقيقة  اوى **منك يا ارق ** اسميشيل 
واكيد كليمو مبدع بتصميماته الحلوة 
وكل يوم بيبعت لنا واحدة اروع من اللى قبلها
غير قصايده التحفة والرائعة 
ومستنيين فعلا الدروس يا كليمو بس ياغريت تبقى بالصيف فى الاجازة عشان نتابعها معاك
سلام يسوع معك ويبارك لنا فى ابداعاتك
*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

هوة الموضوع موضوع كليمو 

وهوة اللى هيرد عليكى ديدى 

انا بس دخلت اشكرك على رقتك وتشجيعك 


و 


متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

*لفتة رقيقة  اوى **منك يا ارق ** اسميشيل 
واكيد كليمو مبدع بتصميماته الحلوة 
وكل يوم بيبعت لنا واحدة اروع من اللى قبلها
غير قصايده التحفة والرائعة 
ومستنيين فعلا الدروس يا كليمو بس ياغريت تبقى بالصيف فى الاجازة عشان نتابعها معاك
سلام يسوع معك ويبارك لنا فى ابداعاتك
*​
جزيل الشكر لكلماتك الرقيقة يا ديدي

والشكر لمتابعاتك الجميلة في كل الاقسام

الرب يبارك حيتك..

وبالنسبة للدروس

نزلت من مدة دروس للفوتو شوب فيديو صوت وصورة

والصوة باللهجة المصرية ..

في منتدى البرامج ودة اللينك لللي عايز

ولما يبقى على الطريق الصحيح

بياخد سند غير برامج وقتها..

 دروس الفوتو شوب بالفيديو هنـــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الله يخليكي يا بسم الصليب
> 
> جزيل الشكر لكلامك الاروع
> 
> ...




*الله يخليك كليمو *


*بصراحه في مثل بيقول لو بدك تحيرو خيرو ههههههههههه*

*منشان هيك بدي تصميم ع ذوقك المهم يكون اسمي واسم المنتدى عليه *

*وانا متاكده هيكون كتير حلو *


*وشكرا كتير الك * ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مفتقدينك جدا جدا يا ارق فراشة
> 
> الابداع كلة هنا
> 
> ...


 
اية يا بنتي دنا معرفتنيش من الكلام الجامد دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




على كدا انا مش هاعرف اكلمني تاني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ميرسي حبيبتي على زوقك وكلامك الحلو بجد انتي اللي زي العسل وشقية و مميزة كدا في كل حاجة و مواضيعك انا بحب اقراها جدا جدا 

وبجد المنتدى وحشني جدا جدا ربنا يرتب وارجع لية زي زمان


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بالطبع يا ميروو
> 
> اول خطوة بالفوتو شوب
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا كليمو كلك زوووق بجد

وانت كمان مبدع و حسك بالتصميمات رائع و مميز

متابعة بحماس كل تصميماتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي يا كليمو كلك زوووق بجد
> 
> وانت كمان مبدع و حسك بالتصميمات رائع و مميز
> 
> متابعة بحماس كل تصميماتك وربنا يباركك





لما بتحضر الاستاذة بيخجل التلميذ

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## سور (20 يونيو 2010)

ميرررسى جدا ايمى 
علشان اديتينى الفرصه اشكر
صديقى العزيز كليمو
على تصميماته الرائعه اللى بينور بيها بروفايلى ديما
تصميمات رائعه
مع تعلقات اروع
ربنا يبارك مواهبك المتعدده اخى العزيز​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> ميرررسى جدا ايمى
> علشان اديتينى الفرصه اشكر
> صديقى العزيز كليمو
> على تصميماته الرائعه اللى بينور بيها بروفايلى ديما
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

تصميماتك عدت الروعة بمراحل 

و 


متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

حاضر الفرن ماشي

هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

عدة تصميمات رديت بها.








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/i.../770886908.gif

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/1052602555.gif​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/i.../308621982.gif


​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/i...1052602555.gif​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/i...1151964809.gif​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/i.../643914808.gif​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

اللة على الابداع 

متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*دفعة جديدة بالحقيقة فتحتِ باب اخات اسميشال لا نهاية له..
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*


​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)




----------



## *koki* (21 يونيو 2010)

فعلا انا بموت فى تصميماته جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا متابعه


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> فعلا انا بموت فى تصميماته جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> شكرا متابعه



اوكي يا كوكى

يلا دفعة جديدة من التصميمات

جزيل الشكر لذوقك الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2010)

لفته حلوة منك يا اسميشال

الرب يبارك الحبيب *كليمو *أكثر واكثر

ويبارك كل ابناءه - يعني كلنا


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

أمة قال:


> لفته حلوة منك يا اسميشال
> 
> الرب يبارك الحبيب *كليمو *أكثر واكثر
> 
> ويبارك كل ابناءه - يعني كلنا




جزيل الشكر الاخت الحبيبة آمة

الرب يباركك ويخليكي بركة لنا..


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

ابداع ما بعدة ابداع 


متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

يلا وثقة جديدة بحوشها
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

خدي دة رعبون
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

الابداع كلة هنا 

انت فنان موهوب بجد كليمو 


متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

تشكرييييييي يا اسميشال

الرب يبارك فيكي


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

دكة توقيع لم يعتمده سوني

عملتله غيره لذلك اضعه هنا





​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> دكة توقيع لم يعتمده سوني
> 
> عملتله غيره لذلك اضعه هنا


 


:download:


*مش هتصدق *

*لسة جايبة التوقيع لانة لفت  انتباهى وماكنتش اعرف اانك انت اللى عاملة *


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

حقيقي كليمو متميز جدا

وعليه تصميمات تحفه

ههههههههههه عايزه اتعلم ابقي زيه كده في التصميم

هههههههههههه بس للاسف بقي انا خيبه خالص مالص ههههههههههه

منور يا كليمو ويارب دايما كده متألق ومتميز

وميرسي خالص يا اسميشال علي محبتك واهتمامك بالاعضااااااااااااء


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك يا روزي العزيزة 

لثنائك الجميل

ولمرورك الكريم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

*بناء على الحاحى *

*تصميم *



*الفنان المبدع كليمو *





*





*​ 
* 
​**



*

​


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

*المبدع كليمو *




*



*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الفوتو شوب 
بنظرى 
يختلف نهائيا عن تصميمات الجليتر 

اذ 
الجليتر فن التلوين بالجليتر لابراز صورة موجودة بالفعل 


اما الفوتو شوب 


فتصميم فنى فعلا 

واعتقد 
كليمو اضفى بعدا جديدا 
بالحركة والاضاءة 

حاسة انى فى فيلم كرتون مصغر كامل 
بعمق فنان ورقة مصمم نابغ 


كليمو 




متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 


شكرا لبنان لملهماتك الرائعات


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> التصميم الفوتو شوب
> بنظرى
> يختلف نهائيا عن تصميمات الجليتر
> 
> ...




بصي بالفعل انتِ كلمتِ وكأنك عارفة القصة كويس

الجليتر دي حاجة لا اشتغل بيها وهو لون زي كل الالوان

ودي مسطرة منه..












اكتر حاجة الصورة بتعطي لماعية  للصورة او

للخطوط..

وفيه مواقع على النت حتى لو حضرتك مش 

بتعرفيي بيها بتديها الاوامر وهي بتعملها..

لوحدها

انما الحاجات التانية  شغل  تاني بالفعل

عايزة دراسة جامدة وعايزة وقت..


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2010)

منظر التلال روعة روعة 

بهذا التصميم 


متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 

يا  كليمو يا مبدع 

​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2010)

*مشكورة يا اسميشال..

*


​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## back_2_zero (29 يونيو 2010)

_*حللللللللللللوين اوى يا كليموووووووو *_
_*فعلا مببببببببدع *_
_*

*_​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero

جزيل الشكر لثنائك الجميل

سلام الرب معك دوممممممممما


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2010)

كليمووووووووو اللى معقدنا بالصور الرائعة

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة يا تاسوني

لمرورك الظريف

الرب يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (3 يوليو 2010)

متااااااااااااااااااااابعة 

الروعة المتجددة 

بامضاء كليمو


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*عقدتنا يا كليموووووووووووووووووو*

*بافلامك الكارتونية الكاملة الابداع *
*الفائقة الروعة *

*ذات الحس الفنى والتقنى العالى جدا *

*ببساطة تستطيع تمييز تصميمات كليمو الفائقة الحسن *
*خصوصا *
*لما تكون *

*للغالية جدا المميزة جدا *

*بقلبى *


*نيتا *






توقيع netta :






*






صوره للفنان المبدع كليمو*






​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
عاملة زي الرادار
لسا منزلاه  جديد البنت
جبتيه منين؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (7 يوليو 2010)

يارب سلام
دايما مواضيعك لها بريق خاص وفي الصميم
فعلا كليمو بيصمم صور  رائعه  اكثر من رائعه ونفسي اتعلم منه
بس للاسف الايام دي مشغوله جداااااا علشان كده مش بقدر اشوف كل مواضيعك الجميله
شكرا علي موضوعاتك الجميله واختياراتك للمواضيع والشخصيات
الرب يباركك
صلوا من اجل ضعف بشريتي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (7 يوليو 2010)

يارب سلام
ايه كل الصور دي علي كده انا بقالي زمن مدخلتش
جميل قوووووي يامبدع
الرب يباركك وينمي خدمتك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> ايه كل الصور دي علي كده انا بقالي زمن مدخلتش
> جميل قوووووي يامبدع
> الرب يباركك وينمي خدمتك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع





جزيل الشكر لكلامك العسل يا ضحكة


الرب يبارك حياتك اوكى لما تفضي

قوليلي ..


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)




----------



## حبيبة العدرا (10 يوليو 2010)

تصميم جميله جدااااااااااااااااا

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا

جزيل الشكر لمرورك يا منال

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 يوليو 2010)

كليمو دايما متقدم...فى كل حاجه...ربنا يباركه...شكرا اميشيل...انت بجد رائع وكليمو رائع...ربنا يبارككم


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*تصميمات المبهر كليمو *
*ل*

*مؤسسة متفائلين حتى النخاع *



*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)




----------



## dodoz (21 يوليو 2010)

_تصاميم حلوووة قوووى_
_يسوع معااك ويحفظك_
_وتعيش وتعمل لنا تصاميم اكتر واكتر_
_وميرسى لييكى يا ايمى ع الفكرة الحلوة ديه_
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

dodoz

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

​






































​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)




----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

ايه الحاجات الجميلة ياكليمو وايمى
ربنا يوفقكم ويباركم ع الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> ايه الحاجات الجميلة ياكليمو وايمى
> ربنا يوفقكم ويباركم ع الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مين قدك يا كليمو 

حجات جميله جدا

كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا راجعه


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ليه هو عيد راجعة 

يا روماني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

انا استنتجت منا الصوره  مش اكتر 
لاني شايف في الصوره مبروك راجعه عقبال 120   عيد سعيد  

ولو انا استنتجت غلط

تقصد ايه بالصوره  يعني ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا

اه معك حق

بس دة العيد مر من مدة
عشان كدة

ظنيت عملولها عيد تاني


----------



## Nemo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​




واااااااااااااااااااو يا كليمووووو
تحفة يا فنان يا بختها اللى يتقالها الكلام الحلو ده
بجد رائعة يا فنان ربنا معاك


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> روماني زكريا
> 
> اه معك حق
> 
> ...



اوك كليمو فهمت قصدق 

شكرا ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى للموضوع الجميل
وميرسى لكليمو على إبداعه
الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يخليكي يا مونيكا

جزيل شكري وامتناني

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اني بل قال:


>




تانك يوووووووووووووووووو

اني

الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2011)

كليمو المبدع
ليباركك الرب من اجل تعبك





​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اني بل قال:


> كليمو المبدع
> ليباركك الرب من اجل تعبك
> 
> 
> ...



احلى تقييم يا اني

ميرسي كتير الك
انسانة مميزة


----------



## kalimooo (8 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*كل ابداعاتك وتصميماتك ياكليمو خرافيه فى الجمال والروعه وبجد ربنا يبارك موهبتك وحياتك لانك انسان متواضع جدا ومحب للجميع​​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>كل ابداعاتك وتصميماتك ياكليمو خرافيه فى الجمال والروعه وبجد ربنا يبارك موهبتك وحياتك لانك انسان متواضع جدا ومحب للجميع​​</b>




سوري ما قدرت قيملك المشاركة

لكن ليكى عندي تقييم كبير


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2011)

===========




================



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع
وتصاميم اروع واروع
من شخص في منتهي الروعه

عجبني اووي التصميم ده


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع
> وتصاميم اروع واروع
> من شخص في منتهي الروعه
> 
> عجبني اووي التصميم ده


خلاص نكتب اسمك عليه يعني؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> خلاص نكتب اسمك عليه يعني؟؟


لا انا ماستهلش ان اسمي ينكتب عليه

هو حلو كدا زي ماهو
ربنا يخليك كليمو:t25:


----------

